# Shrine Sportsmen 13th Annual Fishing Tournament



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

Mark your calendar for Saturday, June 17th, the date of our 2017 fishing Tournament. Again this year we will be awarding over $10,000 cash plus prizes. Our captains meeting will take place on Friday, June 16th at the Matagorda Volunteer Fire Department Hall. There will be food and refreshments served, t-shirts and arm bands passed out. Our Web-site will be updated soon.


----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

*Shrine Sportsmen 13th Annual Tournament*

You may now enter our Tournament or become a sponsor on our web site. The site is; <www.shrinesports.com>. Also to make our tournament fair to everyone we have hired a polygraph firm to conduct tests on randomly selected cash winners.


----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

It's not too late to enter our Tournament. There will be a Bar-B-Que dinner served on Friday evening at the Captains meeting and food served Saturday at weigh-in. The meals and open bar are free to all paid team members. You may bring guests for a $10.00 fee. Please sign up ASAP so we can order the food.


----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

*Shrine Sportsmen 13th Annual Tournament*

If you plan on entering our Tournament and winning part of the over $10,000 cash prizes we are awarding, please send in your entry ASAP. We need to get a head count for the dinner and drinks at the Captains Meeting Friday evening and the Weigh-in on Saturday. You can register for a team or sponsor at <shrinesports.com> or mail a check to, Shrine Sportsmen 34606 Jimmy Ln. Pinehurst Tx. 77362. Thanks, Rudy


----------

